

Notes from Tehran: Art in the Time of Sanctions - jajool
http://creativetimereports.org/2015/07/08/sohrab-kashani-notes-from-iran-art-in-the-time-of-sanctions/

======
hashemian
Nice piece, thank you.

I very much admire Obama administration to take a diplomatic approach on this
issue, and I believe when hopefully these negotiations are succeeded, this can
be an evidence that how a conflict can be resolved in peace without the need
to start a new war.

